# Northumberland



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Oct 2019)

_Senior Management _& myself are heading up there, shortly for a week away
We're stopping a mile or so, _as the Seagull flies_, from Bamburgh Castle, in a (seemingly) very quiet/sheltered spot

It's about 15 years since we were last up there, when we were on a caravan site at East Ord (Berwick-upon-Tweed), when I had my Land-Rover 90CSW-V8 & a Swift twin-axle _BSWOW_

I'm trying to put a_ hi-list_ together of where to go/what to do
- Alnwick will be visited, as I have memories of; https://www.barterbooks.co.uk/
- Lindisfarne (tide-times dependant)
- Berwick-upon-Tweed
- Craster
- Seahouses (a friend of ours is now the Parish Priest near there, having been the Dean at Wakefield Cathedral)
- Wooler
- possibly Kirk Yetholm (due to its Pennine Way connections)


I hope to get to Rothbury, for _Cragside_ this time, mainly for the Armstrong connection (Bamburgh Castle has - had?- a museum)


Any other suggestions?
SWMBO's not walking far at the moment, due to Plantar Fasciitis, so (sadly) no hikes/route-marches


*EDIT @ 20:45*
I have been warned, already about it turning into a tour of old roads/bridge/mile-posts, etc......
As one of my interests, (& I *will *be on the look out for features) is the 'Great North Road', in its pre 60s' guise, when it passed through a lot of towns & villages

I've already been photocopying pages of one of my books....
(the 'Then & Now')






I'll make the deal with her, that I'll only look at certain sections, that I can't normally get to, on my days-off
(ie; above the North Yorkshire border)


----------



## MartinQ (7 Oct 2019)

You've got the main ones. The Farnes may not be on this time of year. Warkworth castle is a possibility, Chillingham wild cattle & castle. Dunstanburgh castle is a bit of a hike from craster, but craster by itself doesn't have much. As you say Alnwick is good (caste,gardens,...) & Cragside is intetesting.

Tbh, much depends on the weather. Calling @Fnaar ?


----------



## tom73 (7 Oct 2019)

Don’t forget the Grace Darling Museum at Bamburgh. Worth a look just to see the actual boat upstarts has a good view out over the headland. Church opposite has Darling connection too inc her grave. Both free too.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Oct 2019)

Was in Barter books and came out with several purchases just a couple of years ago. Huge place where you could easily lose days at a time. Well worth a visit.


----------



## tom73 (7 Oct 2019)

+1 barter books it’s a cool place stuffed with all sorts inc a model train traveling round. 
They do pay what you want coffee too.


----------



## beepbeep (7 Oct 2019)

the coastal path from just past the Barn at BEAL to Berwick is a great ride but not suitable for a road bike...


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Oct 2019)

You're right, there is a small museum within Bamburgh castle and it has a bit of stuff with more Armstrong links, along with wartime and other stuff. Nice tea room in there too, although if pushed I'd say that the Copper Kettle in Bamburgh village is a bit nicer.

As has been said, Craster is nice, but there isn't a lot there apart from the kipper smokehouse. It's a nice walk to Dunstanburgh castle from there, but not sure if that would be on the cards for you?

If the weather is kind, three of the best beaches in the world (IMHO) are right on your doorstep - from Bamburgh down to Seahouses, the glorious Beadnell Bay and best of the lot, Embleton Bay.

Edit to add, don't forget to go see this in Bamburgh.


----------



## MartinQ (8 Oct 2019)

Also, when heading up, if you're stopping off in Newcastle, the old Hancock museum got a big facelift a few years ago.


----------



## keithmac (8 Oct 2019)

Craster Kippers!.

Been up there a few times now, lovely part of the country.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> Don’t forget the Grace Darling Museum at Bamburgh. Worth a look just to see the actual boat upstarts has a good view out over the headland. Church opposite has Darling connection too inc her grave. Both free too.


Went in it last time, but as stated, it was quite a few years ago



I like Skol said:


> Was in Barter books and came out with several purchases just a couple of years ago. Huge place where you could easily lose days at a time. Well worth a visit.


As above
And, yes, I will be going
Even if I leave SWMBO at the Mill & go myself



beepbeep said:


> the coastal path from just past the Barn at BEAL to Berwick is a great ride but not suitable for a road bike...


Sadly no bikes involved




NorthernDave said:


> You're right, there is a small museum within Bamburgh castle and it has a bit of stuff with more Armstrong links, along with wartime and other stuff.
> If the weather is kind, three of the best beaches in the world (IMHO) are right on your doorstep - from Bamburgh down to Seahouses, the glorious Beadnell Bay and best of the lot, Embleton Bay.
> 
> Edit to add, don't forget to go see this in Bamburgh.


I remember the beaches
And, I knew about, but didn't see the Memorial last time
I shall remedy that!!


----------



## the snail (10 Oct 2019)

I can recommend Sunday roast at the Red Lion in Alnmouth, and fish & chips in Seahouses if you're feeling peckish.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Oct 2019)

@the snail 

Not fussed about the Sunday dinner stuff, but F&C are fine by me!!


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Oct 2019)

Neptune's do the best fish n chips in Seahouses, IMHO. But apparently the Hairy Bikers liked Pinnacles...


----------



## Alex H (11 Oct 2019)

Another couple, depending on your interest(s) 

Hauxley Wildlife Centre - a converted open cast pit / bird sanctuary - well worth the free entrance and a great cafe

Hardy Fishing Tackle Museum - part of the Hardy factory in Alnwick.


----------



## Fnaar (14 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Senior Management _& myself are heading up there, shortly for a week away
> We're stopping a mile or so, _as the Seagull flies_, from Bamburgh Castle, in a (seemingly) very quiet/sheltered spot
> 
> It's about 15 years since we were last up there, when we were on a caravan site at East Ord (Berwick-upon-Tweed), when I had my Land-Rover 90CSW-V8 & a Swift twin-axle _BSWOW_
> ...





MartinQ said:


> You've got the main ones. The Farnes may not be on this time of year. Warkworth castle is a possibility, Chillingham wild cattle & castle. Dunstanburgh castle is a bit of a hike from craster, but craster by itself doesn't have much. As you say Alnwick is good (caste,gardens,...) & Cragside is intetesting.
> 
> Tbh, much depends on the weather. Calling @Fnaar ?


Ooh, books look interesting. The old great north road goes past the front door of where I used to live (I'm now about 500 yards away from it :-)

tbh, Berwick looks lovely as you get views of it, but in my opinion the town itself is a disappointment. Same goes for Seahouses, but this is useful if you fancy a boat trip out the Farnes (take a couple of hours there and back). Craster is great for kippers and has a decent pub and a couple of nice cafes. Wooler is fine, Rothbury and Cragside, yes, definitely. Warkworth castle is great, and the town is lovely too. Alnwick castle and gardens (the latter is not my thing, but ..). You said no big hikes, but if you fancy a bit of a beach stroll, try Embleton Bay or Druridge Bay.
If you can, get up early one morning and watch the sun rise over the north sea ... can be spectacular. A trip out to Kielder Water is worth the drive, and there is also a 'clear skies' observatory there, for great night-viewing of squillions of stars and whatnot. For a complete and slightly bizarre/spooky oddity (and amid lovely countryside) go to see Winter's Gibbet ... nothing to do there, just see an old gibbet and read the history, but the countryside around is great. Otterburn is nice too, for a good drive and some decent cafes. Low Newton has a great pub and also lovely beach stroll with Dunstanburgh Castle in view. Please ask if you want any more details.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Senior Management _& myself are heading up there, shortly for a week away
> We're stopping a mile or so, _as the Seagull flies_, from Bamburgh Castle, in a (seemingly) very quiet/sheltered spot
> 
> It's about 15 years since we were last up there, when we were on a caravan site at East Ord (Berwick-upon-Tweed), when I had my Land-Rover 90CSW-V8 & a Swift twin-axle _BSWOW_
> ...



Lindisfarne is an utter waste of time. The abbey ruins display is poor and the castle is still being renovated. Went there in August this year and was totally disappointed.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Oct 2019)

Warkworth looked very nice on BBC4 earlier this evening - Pubs, Ponds and Power: the story of the village.
I've driven through there several times, but never stopped.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Oct 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Lindisfarne is an utter waste of time. The abbey ruins display is poor and the castle is still being renovated. Went there in August this year and was totally disappointed.


Got to disagree with you there spokey - I really like it, have fond memories of staying in a B&B there many many years ago - it's quieter after the crowds have left.

I do though have none too great memories of a snotty National Trust woman in the castle - desperate for a pee I asked if there was a toilet I could use. She spoke to me like I was some sort of ignorant prole and in her best plummy patronising voice said "we ARE in a MEDIEVAL castle". Rot, it was heavily restored/recreated by a publishing magnate - where did he and his guests go? And did the national trust folk use the NT crockery from the shop, wiping themselves on the Laura Ashley napkins?


----------



## annedonnelly (15 Oct 2019)

When you go to Alnwick there's a great exhibition in the Bailiffgate Museum at the moment - free-form weaving by Eta Ingham Lawrie. Might not be your thing but...

And the Strawberry Lounge cafe does amazing scones!


----------



## Rooster1 (15 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Senior Management _& myself are heading up there, shortly for a week away
> We're stopping a mile or so, _as the Seagull flies_, from Bamburgh Castle, in a (seemingly) very quiet/sheltered spot
> 
> It's about 15 years since we were last up there, when we were on a caravan site at East Ord (Berwick-upon-Tweed), when I had my Land-Rover 90CSW-V8 & a Swift twin-axle _BSWOW_
> ...



I think your list has it nailed,


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Oct 2019)

Britain by Bicycle with Larry and George Lamb on 5 (now - also on catch up, no doubt) is in Northumberland tonight. 
It's the very lightest of travelogues with not a great deal of cycling, but might be worth a look.
Anyone familiar with Craster will note that the aerial shot of them "cycling into the village" showed them appearing along a dead end that only leads to a gate across the coastal path...


----------



## Globalti (20 Oct 2019)

Cragside for me. Fascinating place.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Oct 2019)

A good week

There's a few piccies in the Trig Bagger thread, from this page
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...g-other-interesting-geographs.215788/page-217


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Oct 2019)

In praise of:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-50138051


----------

